# Why is evryone on Jeremy Kyle so goddamn fugly?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Seriously I mean is it due to the fact that the lower your brain cell count the more grotesque you become?

These people are like a sub species that only appear in council estates and on Jeremy Kyle.

All these fat, stupid, ugly fvcks breeding and multiplying makes me wonder what will become of the human race in the future.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Useless without pictures. Post some for those of us who don't or can't watch it.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

i tried to post some vids but it would work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

anabolik said:


>


 Come on then... which one of you fckers would rattle that? :blush: :whistling:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Come on then... which one of you fckers would rattle that? :blush: :whistling:


Maybe if she could poll dance and had some sugestive pics in her profile :confused1:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Need I go on or have you had enough? lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Seriously I mean is it due to the fact that the lower your brain cell count the more grotesque you become?
> 
> These people are like a sub species that only appear in council estates and on Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> All these fat, stupid, ugly fvcks breeding and multiplying makes me wonder what will become of the human race in the future.


I don't know where Jeremy get those people from, but the lowest of the lowest if the man himself the infamous JEREMY kYLE


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep them coming, but I think the answer is inbred people like to air their personal problems on tv.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Def a few inbred's there


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

haha. i swear they just go around all the sh.it holes in the country and park up.

"jeremy kyle show anyone!! Jeremy Kyle!!"

"you wanna try number 23 mate. Kims brother has just sh.agged the family dog!"

(everyone knows everyones business on these estates)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SiPhil said:


>


*sighs*

i'm in for this treatment for life aint i


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

This clip says everything:






:laugh:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> *sighs*
> 
> i'm in for this treatment for life aint i


Why yes, yes you certainly are!

Remember the shoe in the MA?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone see this episode?















:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Why yes, yes you certainly are!
> 
> Remember the shoe in the MA?


i remember the shoe.

and alas, my skills on photoshop are far inferior to yours, but i'll find a way of revenge.

you have been told.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JM_89 said:


> Anyone see this episode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id sha.g her :confused1:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id sha.g her :confused1:


:laugh: who wouldnt?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id sha.g her :confused1:


Wait 40 years, your mrs might look like that.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id sha.g her :confused1:


i probably have at some point


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Wait 40 years, your mrs might look like that.


i wasnt joking. if single, i would shag her. might be quite fun!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

JM_89 said:


> Anyone see this episode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bit were Jezza asks her why she sleeps about with men at her age and she answered back with "I just enjoy it!" was priceless!!! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

teeth out, cóck in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

if anyone knows how to attach the episode with 'the wang' can you do it, best one ever imo


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just watching The Wang, the man's a legend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> is that the one where he goes on about his mate hiding in the wardrobe watching him nail girls?:laugh:


thats the one!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> just watching The Wang, the man's a legend.


post a link mate


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

youtube, jeremy kyle wang


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> just watching The Wang, the man's a legend.


he is my boxing coach. my guts usually hurt from laughing rather than training


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> youtube, jeremy kyle wang


thanks:thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

The wang is a JK legend that episode is so funny. Russ are you serious?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> The wang is a JK legend that episode is so funny. Russ are you serious?


yeah! he's a mate, but he is a handfull tbh. he will pop in to my work but if he outstays his welcome il slap that on and he will fvck off


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm guessing he's sending himself up to a degree, no one can be that much of a bell end and still funny


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> yeah! he's a mate, but he is a handfull tbh. he will pop in to my work but if he outstays his welcome il slap that on and he will fvck off


I can't believe it :lol: Does he box still? Me and my mate said he looked like a bit of a scrapper lol. Is he like that in real life or did he play up to it a bit on screen?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i'm guessing he's sending himself up to a degree, no one can be that much of a bell end and still funny


stick a camera in front of him and he is off. he does his pre fight interview things and they can take up to an hour to do because everyone cant stop laughing


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I can't believe it :lol: Does he box still? Me and my mate said he looked like a bit of a scrapper lol. Is he like that in real life or did he play up to it a bit on screen?


he doesnt box profesionaly now. i think his last fight was against chad dawson who is world champ now i belive

he fights in the cage so if you type jamie hearn in you can watch them on you tube


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Funny as fcuk Russ reps :lol:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Hopefully will work for ya!! LOL


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you for making me youtube "The Wang".

That's my ab workout done for today


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> lol i see what you mean, bet theres never a dull moment round him :lol:


 i wrote that flannel on the train on the way up there. it litteraly took an hour to do that speech


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty good KO


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> Hopefully will work for ya!! LOL


Dammm thats funny! what a legend!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: ahahahahahaha did you expect it to only come out with 2 people in 6 months, might as well be a nun.....from what my mates witnessed....LMAO. jeez, guy is funny as hell.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bad teeth is common among these rats.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> Hopefully will work for ya!! LOL


If beauty is skin deep, that cnut must have been born inside out.



FatScrub said:


> Thank you for making me youtube "The Wang".
> 
> That's my ab workout done for today


Lmao


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just watched him fight tam khan on youtube, looks tidy enough

but when he said "i'm 27" i though, jesus you must had had an uphill paperround....

let us in on the secret then Russ, is it all staged, was that girl really his bird?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> just watched him fight tam khan on youtube, looks tidy enough
> 
> but when he said "i'm 27" i though, jesus you must had had an uphill paperround....
> 
> let us in on the secret then Russ, is it all staged, was that girl really his bird?


the story he told me and has always stuck to was that his mate was supposed to go there with her and he bottled it and he jumped in and acted!

now..........how i translate that story is: thats was his bird and nobody knew he was with apart from a few and he was to embaressed to say(which is fair enough) and thought he would go for a laugh!! they guy in the audience had a the black eye becuse he was fighting the night before but was a mate.

the girl who was in the crowd who stood up, her brother was on it after or something, so make your own mind up on that.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've always been torn, it surely must be staged, for them to come on dressed like that, but who could THAT scummy, THAT well?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i've always been torn, it surely must be staged, for them to come on dressed like that, but who could THAT scummy, THAT well?


he said he acted up and got right in to it.

all the alcoholics *alledgedly* get offered drinks before they go on aswell


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i was told they get offered £500 each or thereabouts

or it might depend on the scum level:

slags: £50

drunks: £100

junkies: £300

wifebeaters: £500


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i was told they get offered £500 each or thereabouts
> 
> or it might depend on the scum level:
> 
> ...


he got taken to the studio in a limo and sent home in a nissan if thats any help


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i was told they get offered £500 each or thereabouts
> 
> or it might depend on the scum level:
> 
> ...


that makes sense :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> he got taken to the studio in a limo and sent home in a nissan if thats any help


that's a shabby way to be treated!

limo's are tacky


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

JM_89 said:


> Anyone see this episode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the dirty slaaaaaag, "I just like it" lmfao!

Well worth a watch folks :laugh:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

The people on that show shock me how ugly people can be.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

welshflame said:


> The people on that show shock me how ugly people can be.


Ugly aint the word mate, the people on that show could make fckin onions cry.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Ugly aint the word mate, the people on that show could make fckin onions cry.


Lmao so true ! :laugh: reps !

Cant rep you dude. I got to spread around because I have already repped you :S haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Need I go on or have you had enough? lol


that guy was a fcuking legend.

jezzer goes to him "Father!? I bet you couldn't even spell father!!"

to which the lad replies (dead seriously) "Yeh i can actually F-A-R-T-H-E-R"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

benicillin said:


> that guy was a fcuking legend.
> 
> jezzer goes to him "Father!? I bet you couldn't even spell father!!"
> 
> ...


looks more like a B-R-U-N-C-L-E -D-A-D


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

sh1t, double post


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

Shrek and fiona


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

dont know if he ugly but he is damn weird..it is damn funny after the first 4 mins ..but the way he talks about not caring about the child if its his or not winds me up even though I have no kids. It is a good watch though even though kinda long


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i was told they get offered £500 each or thereabouts
> 
> or it might depend on the scum level:
> 
> ...


nah they don't, i know someone of someone around yeovil who went on there and they didn't get anything


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i was told they get offered £500 each or thereabouts
> 
> or it might depend on the scum level:
> 
> ...


im gonna ask today what he got for that show for you


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tom0311 said:


>


That actually looks photoshopped. :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> That actually looks photoshopped. :lol:


You would say that.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> You would say that.


HAHHAHAHA! nice to see someone else get PS'd for a change :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> HAHHAHAHA! nice to see someone else get PS'd for a change :thumb:


£630 for going on that


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

your mate got £630 for having a laugh and mugging JK off?

sweet

although i suspect his pulling power may have gone down a bit after the show


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> your mate got £630 for having a laugh and mugging JK off?
> 
> sweet
> 
> *although i suspect his pulling power may have gone down a bit after the show*


couldnt be further from the truth. he is here now, basicly what happened was he stood in for the bf who fvcked off a week before and that was the outcome!


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Russ, I still can't believe you know the wang. I'm more star struck than when I met the England rugby team lol. Can't believe it was all a set up though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Russ, I still can't believe you know the wang. I'm more star struck than when I met the England rugby team lol. Can't believe it was all a set up though!


the problem is, stick an audience there and he is in his element. his last fight he dressed as the stig to come in to the cage, the one before he was in a coffin, the one before strapped to a crucifix dressed as jesus. i mean id just wanna get in and out sharpish


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> You would say that.


My new avatar!!! :thumb:


----------

